# Scary Movies



## Jade Tigress

Well, it's October, one of my two favorite months of the year and the month of Halloween, which is my favorite holiday.

So, I like to watch alot of spooky stuff, but I end up watching alot of crap. What are your favorite scary, I mean _really_ scary movies? 

I need recommendations.


----------



## HG1

The Entity (based on a true story)
Nightmare on Elm Street
Hellraiser 1&2
Friday the 13th part 2
The Haunting in Connecticut
Blair Witch Project


----------



## Jenna

Ooh a really good ghosty, shivery one is *The Orphanage*.  I totally enjoyed that!

*Slither *is fantastic, funny and just way too creepy and crawly *shudders* haha..

*Evil Dead II* is my favourite for everything funny and jumpy, gory and creepy, specially the hand scene LOLs..

Jenna x


----------



## zDom

Based on an Internet listing of scariest movies ever I browsed a few years ago, I bought and watched "*Event Horizon*" (1997; has Laurence Fishburne and Sam Neill in it).

I was not disappointed. My GF is STILL pissed I talked her into watching it. I think it definitely ranks in my Top 3 Scariest. Maybe No. 1. I'd like to watch it again, but I don't want to watch it alone and my GF still shudders and tells me to watch it by myself when I suggest we take it off the DVD rack for another viewing.  I need to find another unsuspecting victim to watch it with. Hmmm.... Tried to get GF's sister to watch it, but the GF keeps warning her not to.



"*Room 1408*" (2007, based on a Steven King story, has John Cusak in the lead role) I found to be pretty damned scary 


Those are the top two that come to mind.



I found "White Noise" to be ... disturbing.


A movie that may still be in theaters in your area that isn't quite as scary as the two at the top of this post but I found very entertaining and appropriate for the Ghostmas Season is "Jennifer's Body."

Not really all that scary (my GF didn't watch this one through the crack between her fingers), but I liked it.

Critics didn't, so.... (shrug).


Oh. Don't go expecting to see Megan's Body because you don't get to. That was just tricky marketing. (SNL skit on Megan's "nude" Internet pics btw, was kinda funny ...)


----------



## zDom

Oh wait! I almost forgot:

"*The Descent*" is a good one: scary on two different levels.

And "*The Ruins*" wasn't bad, either, (and kinda different!).


----------



## Omar B

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Cryozombie

I'm not easily scared by Horror films, but here are a few I enjoy...

Hellevator. <--- Japanese Horror

Dog Soldiers.  <---Werewolf Flick

Ginger Snaps <--Werewolf Flick

Cabinet of Caligari <-- BW Silent Film from 1920

Alien <--Sci-fi/Horror classic

Toolbox Murders <--Slasher Flick

I have so many horror films in my collection its hard to choose: This list is already getting too long.


----------



## elder999

Scary movies generally don't "scare" me, though I do enjoy them, and find some of them...disturbing.

_Candyman_, the first one was intelligent for a "slasher" flick, and takes place in your home town, Pam!

I enjoyed _The Ring_-not scared, but it did make my skin crawl a little...

_Quartermass and the Pit_, an old British flick-_scared_ me, but I was about 9 when I saw it. Still really good.

_Jaws_ _scared_ me, but I'm a lifelong sailor-the book _scared _me too!(There I was in boarding school, in the Berkshires, more than 100 miles from the ocean, sitting in my room looking for sharks! :lol: ) Stood up for the last 10 minutes of this one the first time....

_Jacob's Ladder_-scary and disturbing. Most people don't quite know what's going on until the end.

_In The Mouth of Madness_ not particularly scary, but the ending "gotcha" is good for a really, really creepy laugh...


_Open Water_ see:_Jaws_-only worse!

_The Haunting__-_the original _(1963)_ 

_Children of the Damned-the original_ (1960) another British scare

_Tales From the Crypt-_the original (1972): _"Look Mommy!I let Santa Claus in! :lfao:_

_Invaders From Mars-_the original (1953)-had me looking at my parents funny for about a week_..._

_Matango_ or _Attack of the Mushroom People_-Japanese flick. Saw it when I was about 7, and didn't eat any mushrooms until I was about 12 years old....:lol: (I _love_ mushrooms, but this one really creeped me out!)

_The Devil's Rain_ (1975)-William Shatner, and _scary *bad*!_

And the _Phibes_ movies, because they're so much fun-not "scary" at all, but it's Vincent Price.....


----------



## jamz

I don't do scary movies, but the current buzz is all about Paranormal Activity, if it's playing around you.

http://www.paranormalactivity-movie.com/


----------



## Omar B

The Audition


----------



## yorkshirelad

zDom said:


> Based on an Internet listing of scariest movies ever I browsed a few years ago, I bought and watched "*Event Horizon*" (1997; has Laurence Fishburne and Sam Neill in it).
> 
> )


'Event Horizon' scared the bejezus out of me! I thought it would be just a sci fi flick, so it kinda got me of guard.

A movie that I found extremely disturbing was 'Frailty' with Matthew
McConaghey and Bill Paxton. The subject matter was disturbing and the cinematography made the movie really quite creepy.

My favourite horror flicks are "House of a Thousand Corpses' and 'The Devil's rejects'. I've said it before and i'll say it again, Rob Zombie rocks!!!


----------



## CoryKS

In no particular order except that Alien _always_ comes first:

Alien
The Exorcist
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Saw
The Mist
The Thing (the Carpenter remake)
The Changeling
Friday the 13th
Carrie
Nightmare on Elm Street 
Event Horizon
Jacob's Ladder
The Shining
Salem's Lot (original tv movie)
Rosemary's Baby


----------



## girlbug2

The original The Shining, The Mist and Room 1403. 

That Stephen King...when he's good, he's _really_ good!


----------



## MA-Caver

I agree with Omar on the Japanese movie called Audition or Odishon as it's originally named. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235198/
trailer here: 
[yt]yhsrsWcEspc[/yt]

for guys... they'll never trust a beautiful Japanese girl again.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the recs everyone.  I've already seen alot of these, I own the original The Shining DVD. Liked 1408, House of 1000 Corpses. Watched the original Amityville Horror yesterday. I like Jaws. Saw The Haunting in Connecticut. Well, lots. Too many to list. 

But you all have mentioned some really great sounding movies that I've never even heard of! So, I'ma gettin my pen and paper and writing some of these titles down. Then it's off to Netflix to fill my queue.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oooooo! I thought of a wild movie that hasn't been mentioned. Has anyone seen The Hamiltons?


----------



## HG1

Add Paranormal Activity to the list.  Go see before someone spoils it.


----------



## Jade Tigress

HG1 said:


> Add Paranormal Activity to the list.  Go see before someone spoils it.




I've been hearing the movie kicks ***. And I guess it was filmed in the directors home on a $15,000 budget. I'ma have to see this one.


----------



## Cryozombie

Jade Tigress said:


> I've been hearing the movie kicks ***. And I guess it was filmed in the directors home on a $15,000 budget. I'ma have to see this one.


 
Ive heard similar good things about this.  I'm excited that a low-budget indie film is getting some play.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> Ive heard similar good things about this.  I'm excited that a low-budget indie film is getting some play.




I am definitely going to see it. Probably next weekend. I'll let you know how it was unless you see it first.


----------



## sfs982000

I'm surprised that I no one has mentioned any of the Living Dead movies.  The original Dawn of the Dead and the remake would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Omar B

Romero movies go without saying man, it's a given.  Just like in a thread about great fantasy novels there's no need to bring up JRRT, we all know LOTR stands pretty much above all.


----------



## MA-Caver

Omar B said:


> Romero movies go without saying man, it's a given.  Just like in a thread about great fantasy novels there's no need to bring up JRRT, we all know LOTR stands pretty much above all.


Yah but you should read all six-- nine volumes of Stephen R. Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series. Truly amazing books.


----------



## Omar B

Who said I didnt?


----------



## Flea

_Funny Games_, the original.  No ghosts, just _lots_ of diabolical mind games including messing with the 4th wall.
Anything by Alfred Hitchcock.
Murnau's _Nosferatu_.  It's a silent movie (1922) but I got to see it a couple years ago with a live band doing an avant-garde jazz soundtrack.  Damn near left a puddle on the floor.
Its modern-day followup, _Shadow of the Vampire_.  Very low-tech, but the acting is some of the best I've ever seen.  Willem Dafoe makes his vampire character totally believeable.  Utterly creepy and alien, and yet oddly sympathetic too.
I love M Night Shyalaman's work too.  Again, low-tech but very psychological.  The viewer's imagination supplies more than any director or special effects wiz ever could.  That's my kind of scary movie.


----------



## Omar B

You know, I much prefer Werner Herzog's version of Nosferatu.  But then I'm a nerd for great direction and that movie's got style up the you know what.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosferatu_the_Vampyre


----------



## Jade Tigress

Flea said:


> _Funny Games_, the original.  No ghosts, just _lots_ of diabolical mind games including messing with the 4th wall.
> Anything by Alfred Hitchcock.
> Murnau's _Nosferatu_.  It's a silent movie (1922) but I got to see it a couple years ago with a live band doing an avant-garde jazz soundtrack.  Damn near left a puddle on the floor.
> Its modern-day followup, _Shadow of the Vampire_.  Very low-tech, but the acting is some of the best I've ever seen.  Willem Dafoe makes his vampire character totally believeable.  Utterly creepy and alien, and yet oddly sympathetic too.
> I love M Night Shyalaman's work too.  Again, low-tech but very psychological.  The viewer's imagination supplies more than any director or special effects wiz ever could.  That's my kind of scary movie.



Diabolical mind games. I like it. :EG:


----------



## zDom

MA-Caver said:


> Yah but you should read all six-- nine volumes of Stephen R. Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series. Truly amazing books.



Read the first couple (3 or 4 maybe?) in this series a couple times (maybe 3...)

In a word: DEPRESSING. Good stuff, but depressing.


----------



## Omar B

I'm gonna say it again, I highly recommend you guys watch Werner Herzog's version of Nosferatu.


----------



## dnovice

er. Any movie but paranormal activity. I saw it and felt it was more of a comedy than a horror flick.


----------



## Jade Tigress

dnovice said:


> er. Any movie but paranormal activity. I saw it and felt it was more of a comedy than a horror flick.



Wow. You're the first person I've heard say that. I still want to see it. What movie(s) do you think are scary?


----------



## sfs982000

Some other ones that I haven't heard mentioned but are worth a check out are:

The Strangers:  Might not necessarily be classified as a horror film by most, but still pretty creepy.

Drag me to Hell:  A little too campy in a few spots, but ok.

Trick R Treat:  Not the Heavy Metal 80's film, but the recent anthology that was released.  Excellent movie IMHO.


----------



## CoryKS

zDom said:


> Read the first couple (3 or 4 maybe?) in this series a couple times (maybe 3...)
> 
> In a word: DEPRESSING. Good stuff, but depressing.


 
Not to mention poorly, poorly written and boring.

There, I said it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I cannot for the life of me understand the fascination people have with this half-baked LotR rewrite.


----------



## zDom

Update on the movie advice:

I had watch both "The Eye" and "The Haunting in Connecticut" by myself.

Reason? GF said "Event Horizon" was the LAST scary movie she will watch 

So, if you are looking for scary &#8212; yea, you gotta see it.

Interestingly, she didn't find "Jennifer's Body" to be scary and watched that one with me ...

Re: "The Eye" and "The Haunting in Connecticut"; they were both OK.


HALF-SPOILER ALERT::::::::::::::::::::::::::::














Kind of neat that while they both of those films had creepiness to make them scary, they both managed upbeat endings &#8212; which I liked, for some reason.

Unlike "Room 1408" which has the more typical "give ya a scary feeling to take with you" after the movie ending ...


----------



## CoryKS

Also check out the giallo movies of the seventies, particularly those made by Dario Argento, Mario Bava, or Lucio Fulci.  They're very gory, but there's a lot of atmosphere to them as well (in no small part thanks to the band Goblin, who did the soundtracks for Argento's movies.  

Notable:
Suspiria
Deep Red 
Tenebrae 
Opera
Twitch of the Death Nerve
Zombi
City of the Living Dead

I'll say again: some of these are _very_ gory.


----------



## sfs982000

CoryKS said:


> Also check out the giallo movies of the seventies, particularly those made by Dario Argento, Mario Bava, or Lucio Fulci. They're very gory, but there's a lot of atmosphere to them as well (in no small part thanks to the band Goblin, who did the soundtracks for Argento's movies.
> 
> Notable:
> Suspiria
> Deep Red
> Tenebrae
> Opera
> Twitch of the Death Nerve
> Zombi
> City of the Living Dead
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say again: some of these are _very_ gory.


 

Zombi was probably one of the best zombie movies ever made, scared the heck out of me as a kid and for some reason that soundtrack still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## sfs982000

If you like the Italian horror genere, I would also suggest Demons.  Very bloody and gory and the atmosphere is totally creepy.  There is a sequel to it which is also ok, but not quite as good as the original.


----------



## Omar B

sfs982000 said:


> Drag me to Hell:  A little too campy in a few spots, but ok.



Sam Raimi FTW!  That dude's amazing, he's got one of the best directorial styles out there that works especially well in horror.  His really fast moving "Raimi Cam" used to such great effect in his horror as well as Spider-Man, amazing work.

Also, another guy needs checking out is Guillermo Del Toro's first couple movies when he was in Mexico.  Cronos, The Devil's Backbone, Mimic.

Oh, and as previously mentioned, Dario Argento.  Italian horror on a whole is great.

As you can tell, I'm a nerd for sweet direction and cinematography.  I'm planning on putting together a thread on (non horror) movies later on this evening after training.


----------



## CoryKS

sfs982000 said:


> If you like the Italian horror genere, I would also suggest Demons. Very bloody and gory and the atmosphere is totally creepy. There is a sequel to it which is also ok, but not quite as good as the original.


 
Oh man, how did I forget that one?  Great movie!

Re: Zombi, the trailer alone scared the bejayzus out of me as a kid.  All it was was a picture of the zombie on the front cover with the creepy music playing over it.  That's all it took, I was cowering behind the sofa.


----------



## CoryKS

CoryKS said:


> Oh man, how did I forget that one? Great movie!
> 
> Re: Zombi, the trailer alone scared the bejayzus out of me as a kid. All it was was a picture of the zombie on the front cover with the creepy music playing over it. That's all it took, I was cowering behind the sofa.


 
Here's a trailer with that music... still creepy as hell.


----------



## Cryozombie

sfs982000 said:


> Zombi was probably one of the best zombie movies ever made, scared the heck out of me as a kid and for some reason that soundtrack still gives me goosebumps.


 
I'm gonna disagree.  Zombi was a good film, (and, Cmon, Zombies Vs Sharks = AWESOME) but it wasn't _the best_.  It was VERY slow at points, the zombie makeup was so-so quality, and other than the zombie vs Shark scene, it was a hum drum film till the last portion of the movie when it picked up.   I still have it in my collection, mind you... but I wouldn't call it "the best".


----------



## Jade Tigress

CoryKS said:


> Here's a trailer with that music... still creepy as hell.



Ummmm....link please?


----------



## CoryKS

Jade Tigress said:


> Ummmm....link please?


 
Whoops!  Sorry.  Here ya go.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I find the music from Halloween and The Shining to be especially creepy.


----------



## Cryozombie

Jade Tigress said:


> I find the music from Halloween and The Shining to be especially creepy.


 
There is a great Industrial Cover of the music from Halloween by... I wanna say Electric Hellfire Club that is pretty creepy.  You just reminded me of it... havnt heard it in years.  I need to look for it.


----------



## Cryozombie

CoryKS said:


> Whoops! Sorry. Here ya go.


 
Here you go Pam, best clip from that film


----------



## CoryKS

I really want to see this one too:  Dead Snow


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> There is a great Industrial Cover of the music from Halloween by... I wanna say Electric Hellfire Club that is pretty creepy.  You just reminded me of it... havnt heard it in years.  I need to look for it.



When you find it, please let me know.


----------



## Omar B

CoryKS said:


> I really want to see this one too:  Dead Snow



Read the graphic novel, the movie sucked in comparison ... it actually made me angry.


----------



## MA-Caver

Omar B said:


> Read the graphic novel, the movie sucked in comparison ... it actually made me angry.


Well maybe a well known American Zombie director could do a version of it... :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver

Cryozombie said:


> Here you go Pam, best clip from that film


 I love how the shark went from being a Great White to a Tiger and how the Zombie (usually portrayed as mindless/*fearless* walking dead types backs away from the Tiger Shark as it approaches... hmm maybe Zombies aren't as stoopid as we thought... but the movie certainly didn't help on the intellogence meter...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> Here you go Pam, best clip from that film



I missed this post earlier. Thanks John. 



MA-Caver said:


> I love how the shark went from being a Great White to a Tiger and how the Zombie (usually portrayed as mindless/*fearless* walking dead types backs away from the Tiger Shark as it approaches... hmm maybe Zombies aren't as stoopid as we thought... but the movie certainly didn't help on the intellogence meter...



Haha! I caught that too. :asian:


----------



## zDom

Thought I'd watch "Jacob's Ladder" again with the GF to celebrate the Ghostmas Season.

No dice. She maintains that "Event Horizon" is the LAST scary movie she will have watched. Grumble.

Looks like I'll have to rewatch it by myself


----------



## sfs982000

I feel the need to add a couple more recommendations to this post.  I had a bit of a John Carpenter marathon last night and I still have to say that Prince of Darkness, the Fog and the Thing still creep me out to this day.


----------



## Jade Tigress

sfs982000 said:


> I feel the need to add a couple more recommendations to this post.  I had a bit of a John Carpenter marathon last night and I still have to say that Prince of Darkness, the Fog and the Thing still creep me out to this day.



John Carpenter. The original Halloween. I love that movie. 

My daughter, her boyfriend, and another friend went to see Paranormal Activity a couple days ago. It scared the crap out of them. This is the first movie that ever really scared my daughter. They slept with the TV and a closet light on. Her friend didn't want to go home, scared, lol. Had to run to the bathroom and back because he didn't want to be alone. It was funny to see them that scared. I am going to see it Sunday.


----------



## sfs982000

Jade Tigress said:


> John Carpenter. The original Halloween. I love that movie.
> 
> My daughter, her boyfriend, and another friend went to see Paranormal Activity a couple days ago. It scared the crap out of them. This is the first movie that ever really scared my daughter. They slept with the TV and a closet light on. Her friend didn't want to go home, scared, lol. Had to run to the bathroom and back because he didn't want to be alone. It was funny to see them that scared. I am going to see it Sunday.


 

Watched the original Halloween the other night on t.v., it's a true classic.  I've heard mixed things about Paranormal Activity, some loved it,others hated it.  Let me know what you think, I'm hoping to get to it before it leaves the theathers.  Of course for being scared s***less, the Exorcist still does it to me after having watched it a few dozen times.


----------



## teekin

May I suggest "Session 9" . An odd film, not too much gore but spooky as hell. A "WTF is going" on deep psychological thriller. Much along the lines of "The Changling"  and "Bad Dreams".
lori


----------



## FierySquidFace

Jade Tigress said:


> John Carpenter. The original Halloween. I love that movie.


 
yes. and part 2. part 2 was my favorite.


----------



## Omar B

2 movies I'm obsessed with of late:

Let The Right One In - It's a movie set in Sweeden in the '80's and it's really odd for a horror movie because it's direction and cinematography makes it look like a drama.  Subdued colors, but not blacks, very well lit but still drab, it reminds me a lot of Fargo from the look of it.  The story's great as well, I can't say much because there are a couple big reveals.

Zombieland - My dream come true, Zombie Apocolyps.  The director's style owes a huge debt to Zack Snyder and JJ Abrams.  Plus the opening credits is over Metallica's The Four Horsemen!


----------



## FierySquidFace

Omar B said:


> Zombieland ... Plus the opening credits is over Metallica's The Four Horsemen!


 
nice. metallica's glory days...


----------



## Omar B

You know it man.  This is why I'm a Megadeth man.


----------



## FierySquidFace

same here. 

what did you guys think of the new Halloween remake?


----------



## Jade Tigress

FierySquidFace said:


> same here.
> 
> what did you guys think of the new Halloween remake?



Meh. It was ok. I prefer the original.


----------



## Omar B

I love Rob Zombie (as a musician) and thought The Devil's Rejects was ok, but I didn't like Halloween.  But then I don't see it as a problem with him, I never liked the Halloween movies.  Plus, the night I was watching it my sister's hot friend was all over me on the couch, I could not describe that movie to you if I tried ... I just remember I heard KISS.


----------



## FierySquidFace

Omar B said:


> I love Rob Zombie (as a musician) and thought The Devil's Rejects was ok, but I didn't like Halloween. But then I don't see it as a problem with him, I never liked the Halloween movies. Plus, the night I was watching it my sister's hot friend was all over me on the couch, I could not describe that movie to you if I tried ... I just remember I heard KISS.


 
lol. right on. i liked the remake. i thought it was rob's best movie yet. i was very excited about the part 2 remake... untill i saw it, and realized it wasn't a remake at all. very disapointing, because like i said part 2 was my favorite of the originals


----------



## zDom

sfs982000 said:


> Of course for being scared s***less, the Exorcist still does it to me after having watched it a few dozen times.



I predict, then, that you would be among the many who think _Paranormal Activity_ is one of the scariest movies ever.


----------



## sfs982000

zDom said:


> I predict, then, that you would be among the many who think _Paranormal Activity_ is one of the scariest movies ever.


 
I certainly hope so


----------



## romaj

I loved the Halloween series and I enjoyed the remake.  I also haven't found a single bad zombie movie yet.  I loved 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, Dawn of the Dead.  I also thought that The Hills Have Eyes, the remake anyways, was pretty good.  I didn't see the original.  It seems that all the horror movies are pretty much all remakes now...  And now I'm gonna go see what's up with Event Horizon.


----------



## sfs982000

romaj said:


> I loved the Halloween series and I enjoyed the remake. I also haven't found a single bad zombie movie yet. I loved 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, Dawn of the Dead. I also thought that The Hills Have Eyes, the remake anyways, was pretty good. I didn't see the original. It seems that all the horror movies are pretty much all remakes now... And now I'm gonna go see what's up with Event Horizon.


 
Well if you're a zombie movie buff, there are plenty of bad movies out there.  Zombie Wars and the remake of Day of the Dead come to mind.  Of course being a zombie movie buff myself I still have to check them out.


----------



## punisher73

romaj said:


> I loved the Halloween series and I enjoyed the remake. I also haven't found a single bad zombie movie yet. I loved 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, Dawn of the Dead. I also thought that The Hills Have Eyes, the remake anyways, was pretty good. I didn't see the original. It seems that all the horror movies are pretty much all remakes now... And now I'm gonna go see what's up with Event Horizon.


 

I put Event Horizon on my netflix after so many on here said it was really good.  I was not impressed with the movie and didn't like it very much.  

Just watched "Orphan" this weekend, not SCARY, but a good psycho-thriller in the same way as 6th sense.


----------



## punisher73

sfs982000 said:


> Some other ones that I haven't heard mentioned but are worth a check out are:
> 
> The Strangers: Might not necessarily be classified as a horror film by most, but still pretty creepy.
> 
> Drag me to Hell: A little too campy in a few spots, but ok.
> 
> Trick R Treat: Not the Heavy Metal 80's film, but the recent anthology that was released. Excellent movie IMHO.


 

I agree with those choices.  My wife was FREAKED OUT by The Strangers.  Very good movie.

Drag me to Hell, should have amped it up a bit and just got an R rating instead of making it cheesy and pulling punches for only a PG-13 rating.

Really like Trick R Treat, wasn't scary really, just a good movie in the same vein as "Tales from the Crypt" and "Creepshow".


----------

